# has anyone ever had a biopsy of the womb lining before



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

hi everyone ive got an appointment coming up with a gynae to have a biopsy of my womb lining taken just wondering if anyone else has ever had this and could tell me what to expect. the doc told me they dont normally give this test to anyone under the age of 40 im 35 and have continual bleeding so this is the next step. thanks if anyone can help x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was asleep when I had mine because I had it whilst I was having other stuff done, but I was 28 at the time. 

I've never heard that thing about the age thing. It's quite a common thing to have done in women with bleeding problems, which can affect people of all ages.

Xx


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

I may be able to help you..I have had many of these because the Drs wanted to check the lining in the womb for any abnormalities. Any issues with the lining can affect fertility so its a good idea to investigate.
I had mine done whilst having a hysterscopy (so I was asleep).


----------



## charden79 (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks for replies i just had a hysteroscopy done it was a bit uncomfortable but not too bad the doc said i had an abnormal thickening of the womb so just got to wait for biopsy results


----------

